# Starting 1st IUI!



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

I am about to start my 1st IUI cycle, have baseline scan and (hopefully ) first injection on Sat and was wondering if anyone is at a similar stage to me?
It would be great to be able to share the ups and downs  

xxx


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Shemonkey,

Ive just completed my 1st IUI and now im on my two week wait to see if im pregnant which i can honestly say is the worst part. 

I hope we will all be pregnant at the end of our long journey. If theres anything you want to ask then please do so, i will try and help you a long the way. Its nice to know yr not alone.

Luv Holly xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Holly!

Thanks for replying, it's all so scary isn't it! Exciting in a way too tho .

How far into the tww are you? Did you have any side effects from the injections?

Hope you get your bfp    , it's so nice to have found this site where everyone knows exactly what you're going through!

xxx


----------



## Allie_Jane (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Shemonkey,

How you doing today? You feeling OK about your injection tomorrow - I was so surprised about how little it hurt..

My names Alison, I'm on 9 dpo and living though the hell of the first 2ww.. it's killing me but keeping busy seems to help..

I started taking clomid on day's 2 - 6, not to many side effects, just more tired, and a bit weepy.. the injections were the same - again got really tired but that's all.

Hope everything works out well for you..

You too Holly - what dpo are you on?

Take care

Allie xxx


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Shemonkey, Allie

Im only day five into two week wait, i test on 20th July. Dont think i can make that phone call to see if im preganant or not. Yr right i should keep myself busy but its difficult to take my mind off it.

Well while i were taking injections i didnt have real side effects but i did seem to snap at my DF too much, my moods were horrible. I dont know wether that was the injections or just the thought of going through all this with internal scans, injections n blood tests, i kinda resented my DF alittle cos all he had to do is give sample at end. To make it worse i was awkward too cos they struggled everytime to get blood out of me, so they had to injrect me more than once each time. My DF used to make a joke about it, he does it to break ice n make me feel better but it so wasnt the right time to joke. Im ok now though n i dont resent him anymore ha ha.

Im sorry if im abit thick but wat does DPO mean or have i answered you above.

I really hope we are all happy sooner rather than later

Luv Holly xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Alison and Holly 

How are you both? Alison sounds like your wait is nearly over, when do you test? Hope you get your bfp   

Don't think I'll be taking clomid as took it for a month before and over responded to it so have been told will be on lowest dose and only injecting every other day. 

The men do seem to have it a lot easier Holly  my OH has already moaned about the embarrassment of having to give a sample, what about having to put up with dildo cam every other day   DPO means days passed ovulation I think.

Was feeling quite calm last night but now the day has finally come to start treatment and the nerves have kicked in  am worried about the scan and something being wrong and worried about not being able to get the needle in!!!!

xxx


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi  Shemonkey,

That made me laugh when you said we have to put up with the dildo cam.

I know exactly wat you mean by being nervous at last minute, i were the same. I can honestly say the easiest bit for me was the scan, i know its not a nice thing lying there with our legs wide apart while a stranger scans us, but like everyone said to me, the nurses do this everyday so it is normal to them, so dont worry they are not looking at how tidy or not tidy we are down there. The hardest bit for me was having my blood taken but thats cos they struggled to get my vein each time. The injections we have to do ourselfs  do not hurt its just the thought of them and having to put it in yrself but just think everytime you get nervous that all you are doing now is for yr soon to be beautiful baby.

Let me know how you get on

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Holly! How are you? Are you coping ok with the 2ww? 

You poor thing, having blood tests is bad enough let alone when they can't find the vein  

Had my scan yesterday and everything was fine (phew ) We were able to do the first injection at the hospital and I was being really brave until it actually came to putting the needle in my tummy and then I bottled it and my OH had to do it! I was sat there waiting for him to put the needle in and didn't realize he'd already done it  It did sting a bit but was fine! Am back on weds for my next scan.

You are right about remembering that everything we are doing is for a beautiful baby and hopefully will all be worth it xxx


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Shemonkey said:


> I am about to start my 1st IUI cycle, have baseline scan and (hopefully ) first injection on Sat and was wondering if anyone is at a similar stage to me?
> It would be great to be able to share the ups and downs
> 
> xxx


Hi, I had my first injection on Friday morning and started injecting myself from Saturday, so if you want to share the ups and downs it would be great! My first cycle of IUI had to be cancelled half way through the treatment as i had to many follicles, so i am keeping fingers crossed this time.

Sxx


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Shemonkey,

Well im on day 6 of my 2ww and its killing me. Im so scared i keep going to toilet all the time just to check my period has not arrived.

On Saturday night i watched the Great Sperm Race on sky and i couldnt believe how hard it is for the sperm to get to the egg. It mentioned that out of millions of sperm that was ejaculated into the vagina  only about 3000 make it through the cervix as the Cervical mucus at the cervix makes it very difficult for them to swim through cos its so strong. When it gets through the cervix into the uterus then our imune system starts to attack as the sperm is seen as a foreign body to us so the little swimmers are then attacked again, the outcome is that only around 20 sperm get to the follopian tubes. the big race is now on if they are lucky enough to reach this point cos there is nothing to kill sperm here. They said that once the sperm get to this point they are in heaven cos the fluid we have in our tubes feed them after all the fighting they have just done. At the end only 2 or 3 sperm survive and reach the egg if they are lucky and only one fuse's to the egg. It really opened my eyes i just didnt realise how hard it was. I just think maybe our CM is stronger than most women that get pregnant easily or we have a strong imune system thats why we are finding it hard to concieve cos we kill the sperm  so they dont get far enough or if they do survive past the fight they die off cos its taken too long.
I just think which will hopefully make you feel better that when we have IUI they insert the sperm into the cervix so that alot of the fight they dont have to do, so the millions of really good sperm they pull out of the sample will survive past the cervix so at least we end up with alot more than just 3000 to fight the rest of the way.

I know wat you feel about the injection i  thought they stung a little when the drug went in but it wasnt that bad . You will get used to it dont worry.

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

HI SLClarke and Holly, how are you both doing!

S sorry you're first iui got cancelled, did you have to wait a month to start again? I have to say I'm really worried about over stimming as I had too many follies on clomid (26) but they have put me on the lowest dose of puregon and they have said they will moniter me really closely. I'm sure they'll do the same for you knowing what happened last time 
Are you on puregon too? I have had a really bad headache since Sat night, don't know if its because of injection or not but am telling myself it will be worth it if I get a bfp!
When do you have your first scan to check follies? Hopefully they'll be growing nicely, but not too much 

Holly I watched that programme when it was on before and it terrified me  I don't know how anyone ever gets pregnant after watching that!! Hopefully you are right and the little sperm are being killed off by our cm before they get a chance to do anything so having iui will help to get them to where they need to be.
Try not to be scared, I know its hard I'm sure I'll be the same and will know what you're going through. I kind of understand as  when we were trying naturally I was constantly running to the toilet for about a week before I was due on and it must be so much worse when you have gone through all this to get there   

Stay positive xxx


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Shemonkey,

The Great Sperm Race does make you wonder why so many people get pregnant straight away.

I hope yr little follies are growing perfectly and dont worry it should be fine this time round if they monitoring you more closely.

I will let you know my outcome nxt wk, Pray for me would you  

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi 

Yes, I had to wait a month between cycles and that felt like the longest time ever.

I have got be monitored very closely this time, as i had 5 follicles last night and that is why they had to cancel the treatment.

I was originally prescribed clomid but had awful reactions to it and had to be taken off it straight away.

I start my puregon tomorrow night and Thursday and am back at the hospital on Friday for a scan and bloods.

I am suffering from really bad headaches also and I remember getting them on my last cycle.

When do you have your next scan?

Sarahxxx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

hi guys

I am at the same stage as all of you - I'm currently on day 5 of 2WW and feeling very bloated and gassy.  natuarlly I have been googling it all afternoon to see if it's an early pg sign - yes, after only 5 days.

I can't believe that it is so hard to get pg when you are doing IUI and they put that many sperm up there out of harms way (so to speak), given what they told us in The Great Sperm Race (I also watched this, was fascinating).

how many times are you going to try it?  I have been advised to only do it twice, becasue if it doens't work after 2 x you could be going on forever wtih it and might as well try IVF

good luck to everyone, and please let me know how you get on with your first tries 
love Emma x


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi emm-anj,

Im on day 9 at moment into 2ww, i havnt really had any symtoms of a pregnancy but i did read somewhere that you shouldnt really suffer from any symtoms untill week 3 onwards, but im sure its different for every individual as it is for everything.

Nurse told me to try IUI 3 times then go onto IVF. Like you said why is it so difficult to get pregnant at all especially when we are undergoing IUI.

How are you coping in yr 2ww, do you find it difficiult to take yr mind of the result.When is yr test date?

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

test date is not til next Friday, it's really hard, especailly as I am not drinking and find that hard, having to make excuses about being on antibiotics etc

a girl I know went through IUI twice and one IVF and it hasn't worked yet (that's with donor sperm); don't knwowhat to do if IUI doesn't work

DH doesn't want to pay for IVF as slim chance of it working so we were going to go straight to adoption.  doy ou know what yo'll do next?

it's so hard isn't it?


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi emm-anj,

My test date is Monday n its dragging.I keep readind on here about people started there period before test date so im doing nothing but checking constantly. It is hard not to drink especially when its nice weather and everyone are out in bear gardens.

Do you have to pay for the IUI, I get it on nhs but im not sure about IVF. I just dont want to think it will never work.

Ive talked to paul about adoption but we said we would do that but when we have had our own first.

I know you prob not thinking positive because you have seen wats happend to yr friend but just think of all those who have more wrong with them but still get their dream. Thats wat keeps me positive.

Luv Holly xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Holly, SLClarke and emm-anj,

Holly, how are you doing? Not long to go now hun, am definately   for you, sending you loads of    

Sarah, don't really get why they make us wait a month especially when it is a cancelled cycle  How are you doing with the injections this time, any side effects? My headaches have gone now   Loads of luck for Friday    let us know how you get on.

emm-anj, how are you feeling? We were advised to have 3 goes at iui, we could have had 6 but because i'm nearly 39 they said 3 in case we need to do ivf (  none of us do!) Loads of luck to you too  

Well i went for my scan this morning and i had 2 follies on my right ovary(12mm and 14mm) and 2 smaller ones on my left ovary so i have 1 more puregon tonight and then a trigger shot tommorrow night and the iui on Sat! Can't believe it has been so quick! So i will be on the 2ww from Sat 

xxx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

what does everyone think of moving to IVF if IUI doesn't work?  

this girl I was talking to was saying that if we were unexplained then you have a really good chance of succeeding wtih IVF

has anyone else been told that? or what do we think about that?

all my best wishes to everyone, I really want to read an IUI success story on here soon!


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya everyone,

Shemonkey - i cant believe how fast that has gone for you. The 2 follies sound good. Im wishing you all the luck. 


emm-anj - I ve not thought too much about IVF to be honest, i am hoping it doesnt come to that. I cant believe we cannot get caught naturally cos we have nothing wrong but  theres nothing we can do. If IUI doesnt work then i would Definately have IVF, im scared of that though cos removing the eggs supposed to hurt isnt it.

No one has said much bout the IVF root to me but wat yr friend says sounds good. I hope you are ok luv. I know its hard and theres a million and one questions that we need answering but unfortunately not everything can be answered which i know is very frustrating.

Dont know about you lovely ladies but i sometimes think i may have done something really wrong in a past life to have to go through this, i mean why are we not able to be happy and complete our family but others do.

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

emm-anj i will definately be having ivf if the iui doesn't work but like Holly i'm trying not to think about the iui not working. Try and stay positive   you will be an iui success story!


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see how we all get on now judging by fact most of us appear unexplained

everyone keep us updated!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Holly you haven't done anything wrong at all and we will complete our families and be happy its just taking a little bit longer but we will get there    

xxx


----------



## angela77 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello everyone

I am on my 1st iui this month and am being insem today.

This is my 2nd experience of iui.  In 2007 I had BFP which resulted in my gorgeous son.

I am having every emotion - nervous, excited, hopeful but trying not to be too hopeful just in case.

I conceived on 2nd cycle last time.  I have natural cycle as I ovulate well but have to have donor as my DH has almost zero sperm count.

I have been reading about how to improve your chances but I guess what will be will be.

The 2WW is just awful so not looking forward to that bit!!!

Fingers crossed for babydust.

Angela


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sorry not managed to log on for the last day or two as work is manic!

Not had a great few days with the headaches and then to top it off i started with toothache.  I am certain I had headaches last time, but I am going to mention it to the hospital on Friday.  Thing is, I has such bad reactions to Clomid that I am dreading telling them in case they take me off this as well.  Been really snappy with hubbie this week which is out of character, he is understanding, but I am really getting on my own nerves!

How is everyone?  

    to all of us and we WILL all get the BFP!!!!

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## Allie_Jane (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi everyone..

Nearly the weekend - though not the same buzz when none of us are drinking  

Angela77 - so nice to hear a success story - I'm sure this will work for you again, fingers crossed. 

Sarah - sorry your feeling bad today - I get the headaches as well, It's so tough.. I'm sure your hubbie understands what's going on with you.. you just need to make sure that feeling guilty about being snappy doesn't make you feel worse.

Holly - don't think like that - our babies will be all the more loved and precious   because of the fight we put up for them..

I'm on day 4 of my cycle - staring the injections tomorrow and hoping for IUI next Friday -- 22nd -- I'm feeling less hopefull this month (last month was my first) but that's OK because the expectation was torture   last month.

Take Care everyone

Allie


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Angela, fantastic to hear an iui success story! I know what you mean about all the different emotions and trying not to be too hopeful, it's torture!  How did your insem go today, does it hurt? Am having mine on Sat.   

Sarah, good luck for your scan tomorrow    will be just the right number of follies this time. I asked the nurse about my headaches on Weds and she said it was because of the puregon and is completely normal so i'm sure they wouldn't take you off it because of that.  

Allie, good luck with your injection tomorrow!

Hello Holly and emm-anj hope you're ok?

Am dreading the trigger shot tonight, theres a lot more to inject and i'm scared of mixing it up wrong !!

xxx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

don't worry about your injection, I got totally paranoid about air bubbles when I did mine but in the end I found I was quite at it 

thanks for the success story Angela, it's sooo good to hear a positive story

I found a great site on here - but I've lost the link again - does anyone know it? it's for early pregnancy symptons (torture I know we really shouldn't do it to ourselves)  But still , let me know if you know it/have the link

good luck everyone - who is the next one to test out of us? (I'm a week tmw)


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I found this in the 2ww thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0 not sure if its the one you meant but i found it interesting and i haven't even started the 2ww yet! Aargh !!

Think Holly is the next to test on Monday- good luck Holly     

xxx


----------



## angela77 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your positive comments.  Being on iui for baby no 2 proves that it can and does work so keep going!!

I had my insem yesterday.  All went very smoothly and did not hurt at all.  So am now on the dreaded 2 week wait.

My test day is Thursday 30th July which seems like an age away.

I started the day yesterday feeling really upbeat but have started to come down a little.  My nurse did say that as this is my 2nd baby I am at a slight advantage as my body knows what to do.

The rollercoaster of emotions over the next 2 weeks has already started.

Good luck to everyone else

Angela


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for wishing me luck, i think i am the next to test.

Angela - Im sure you will get a success with you concieving before, its nice to here that IUI can work. I know how you feel with feeling different emotions, ive surprised myself cos ive not felt too down on my 2ww but yesterday and today i am feeling abit emotional like i want to cry at everything. Maybe its cos im getting close to my test date. I dont feel too positive im just too used to month after month with, year after year of no success.

Emm -anj - I hope the 2ww is not too bad for you luv.

Shemonkey - I hope you went ok with yr last injection. I was nervous too but when i did it i thought it was nothing to worry about. My DF cut his finger snaping the top off, they are quite dangerous so i used the white snapper thing. Good luck for yr insem tomorrow.

Allie Jane - Its not the same when you cant drink is it. Ive not drunk anything for over two month and all though i only drank once or twice a week i really do miss a glass of rose. Thank you for saying that our babies will be all the more precious as we have to fight all the way, it really made me think and made me feel better, yr totally right. So this is yr second IUI, Expectations are bad on the first go arnt they, its like when you first started trying but it didnt happen, n taking clomid for the first month and it not happening. Im not saying it ever gets any easier but you just get used to it dont you because we have to really. Did you go all the way on yr last IUI?

Hi Sarah - I really hope yr scan went good today.

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Been to hopsital this morning and basically because my medications are so low as they are trying to make sure I don't over ovulate again, I am still at the beginning of the cycle even though I have been injecting for a week.

There was two small follicles but nothing really to shout about as they are so small.

Phoning back later today for blood results and think I will be going back Monday for a further scan.

Hope everyone is ok and good luck for Monday Holly, I will be thinking of you.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, I am off to York for a Spa Day for my frend's hen day and some of the treatment is outside  - the forecast for Sheffield is dreadful!

Love and hugs to all
Sarahxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all having a good weekend and hope you're enjoying your spa Sarah!

Had my insem this morning and didn't feel a thing!  Have been having some cramping ever since but the nurse said it was normal and should calm down in a couple of days, did anyone else have that, feels a bit weird!

So am now officially on the 2ww test day is 1st Aug, feels like a lifetime away 

Love to all, thinking of you Holly, will you wait till Monday or test a bit earlier?

xxx


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone with their BFP's - that is fantastic news.

Been back to hopsital today to check whether follicles have grown much and surprisingly had one at 20mm, which was a total shock for the nurse and I as last Friday none was big enough to measure.

I have got to phone back this afternoon for blood results and then it looks like all systems go this Thursday for the insemination, I am in shock as I totally didn't expect any to have grown so much.  I did check with the nurse because of my treatment being cancelled last time due to too many follicles that none more could appear and she assured me that the others are only at 10mm so there is no chance.

Sending lots of     to everyone

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats fabulous news Sarah! Good luck    

emm-anj- how are you doing hun? Not heard from you for a while hope you're ok? Fingers crossed for this Friday     . We've all moved over to the IUI TTC thread now i think if you want to join us there?

Shemonkey xxx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

hi guys

I have been v naughty and tested today, day 12 (due to test Friday morning) - anyway, BFN so don't tihnk it's worked

feel really miserable about it because I was really positve after the insemination and I have bene really good no caffeine, no alcohol and lots fruit & veg (whihc I tend to do anyway though)

    

had dinner with friend who was telling me about her work with victims of human rights abuses in far flung countries and I felt bad for feeling bad about this.  

I just can't be bothered wiht all hte messing and injecting and driving backwards and forwards for scans etc etc etc It's like, they put 43 million right inside me how could it not have worked is it just not meant to be? and should we just stop messing and go straigh to adoption (another nightmare journey in itself).  You can see why they call it a big fat NEGATIVE can't you.  (sorry, know I'm being negative and horrible - can't help it)


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya emm-anj,

Im so sorry it didnt work for you. I was thinking the same before i got my result, why could millions of sperm miss. But like we all have over the years of the heartache, we have to keep going. i know it may seem like alot of messing around going through all the injections and scans and  driving back n forwards but just think it will be all worth it. Yr next one could be the one, please dont lose hope, i know its easy said than done but its just a matter of picking yrself back up in a few days and thinking, right next go.

There are so many more people out there with alot more problems than yrself and they still get there dream. Thats all i were thinkin to make me feel alittle better.

Is this yr first IUI cycle?

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

emm-anj,

so so sorry it hasn't worked this time, its so hard isn't it    

Don't feel bad about feeling upset you are completely entitled to feel upset over this. Maybe give yourself a month off and then see how you feel about trying again? Just because it didn't work this time it doesn't mean you won't get pregnant.

Are you going to test tomorrow anyway, you never know maybe it was just too early      

xxx


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

emma-ang - so sorry the tx hasn't worked.  Are you still going to test tomorrow as it could have been too early.

I have been for insemination today and now for the 2ww.

Sending love to all

Sarahxx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

hi guys

thanks for your supportive words. sorry it didn't work out for you Holly, I was convinced because you'd not been on here you'd got the good result

i might test again tmw but TBH I don't hold out much hope, and I've had a glass of wine tonight as well (not that that is necessarily a bad thing even if i was pg)

 to everyone  (and not just cos I've had the wine) x


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya emm-anj,

I did get pregnant on my first round, sorry if i didnt make that clear in my last message. I didnt want to go on about me with you feeling down.

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont' read things properly anyway! congratulations, Holly, when it works for someone, there's still some hope for hte rest of us

just trying to get IVF funding now and trying to be positive!! though it's just so disheartening 
hope the rest of you are more upbeat than me!
Emm x


----------

